# St. Louis Mo.



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 18, 2005)

BFD, are you thinking about entering?

The first time I went to St. Louis, I thought they were famous for their ribs.  I've always heard of St. Louis style ribs (I didn't realize that it referred to the cut).  This was before I got into making BBQ.  I asked several people where to get some good BBQ and they looked at me like I was crazy.  They all said if you want good BBQ go to Kansas City, St. Louis is famous for Italian food.  Kind of blew me away but they were right.  St. Louis has some great Italian restaurants, notably Tony's (kind of Northern Italian, much of it cooked at your table) and Kemoll's which has great Sicilian style Italian.  Great fried ravioli appetizers!

The Hill section of St. Louis is also filled with great restaurants.

Recently, some BBQ joints have opened.  Might want to check out Super Smokers BBQ.   They are owned by Terry Black who is the captain of the Super Smokers BBQ team.  I'm sure they'll be competing.

It looks like a great event.  I'd enter it, if I were closer.

Good luck to you if you enter.


----------

